# wie verzauberungen auf pergament bannen



## Thelesea (11. April 2010)

hallo forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein dosenpriester ist verzaubertuse,und jetzt frage ich mich wie ich die verzauberungen auf pergament kriege.

1.) brauche ich bestimmte pergamente?
2.) welche zauber/pergament kombinationen gibt es?

ich freue mich schon auf eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (11. April 2010)

Du nimmst ein Pergament. Und nutzt die Verzauberung darauf.
Dann gibt es drei verschiedene Pergamente. Eins für ab Gegenstandsstufe 1, das nächste ab Stufe 35, das nächste ab 60. Also dieselben Beschränkungen, die Verzauberungen haben. Und so passen Verzauberungen und Pergament dann auch zusammen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. April 2010)

gibts waffenpergamente udn rüstungspergamente und wie shcon gesagt in den 3 stufen der verz. benutzen tust du sie als wenn du ein item verz würdest


----------



## Arkox (11. April 2010)

Damit wäre wohl alles gesagt, aber man beachte, dass die Pergamente im AH oft extrem teuer sind, man sich diese aber auch vom Inschriftenkundler des Vertrauens extrem günstig ergattern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelesea (11. April 2010)

ich kann die pergamente selber fertigen,bin nämlich auch inschriftenkundler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man generell alle verzauberungen auf pergament ab stufe 1 machen oder muss man die beschränkungen einhalten??


----------



## Arkox (11. April 2010)

Verzauberungen, die Gegenstände ab Stufe 60 benötigen, benötigen auch Pergamente mit dieser Beschränkung. 
So braucht eine Verzauberung, die keine Beschränkung hat, ein Pergament der Stufe 1. Wobei ich bei aller Experimentierfreude nie probiert habe, ob man eine Low-Verzauberung OHNE Beschränkung auf ein High-Pergament MIT Beschränkung machen kann, nach der normalen Schneesturm-Logik sollte das aber machbar sein. Villeicht weiss es ja jemand, ansonsten werd ichs bald mal ausprobiern.


----------



## Wizziac (12. April 2010)

Ahoihoi!

hat bei mit funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe eine Low-Level Verzauberung auf ein Pergament ab 60 verzaubert, und an meinen Low-Level Twink geschickt. War einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Wizzi


----------

